# Anyone else break their Union Falcor Bindings?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

They do seem tempting to use as handles, but not constructed for it. Anyways, the construction also looks like that is bound to happen eventually. The strain on the carbon in that area is significant. What you've gotten there is prolly a bad batch too. If the carbon cracks and starts freezing, it's gone.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Seems like carbon and snowboard bindings rarely are a good mix. I've heard of Falcors and other bindings with carbon fiber components breaking quite often. Personally I've had a carbon fiber highback on a pair of Union Chargers break after less than a full day of use. I put in a warranty claim and asked if they had something less brittle. They sent me a replacement carbon fiber highback and a pair of highbacks from the Factory bindings. I've been running the Factory Highbacks on the Charger baseplates ever since.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Oof, that's not what I want to hear. I just got a pair of Falcors. I thought the hybrid design would have minimized the stress on the carbon, guess I was wrong.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I've heard many a complaint about these bindings in the circles I've ridden and worked in. Yeah, carbon and cold weather don't mix. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

same story, i was tempted to pull the trigger.... what else would you recommend for a Jones Hovercraft?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I ride my hovercraft with Union SLs. My preference for a surfier feel.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Bataleon85 said:


> I've heard many a complaint about these bindings in the circles I've ridden and worked in. *Yeah, carbon and cold weather don't mix. *
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Absolutely false.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> Absolutely false.


Hoooooookkkk guess I just imagined all the people I've met who broke theirs. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Overload, cracks and cold weather dont mix, pretty much.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

An interesting discussion about ski poles but still relevant to bindings which use similar materials:

https://cnocoutdoors.com/blogs/blog/carbon-fiber-vs-aluminum-for-trekking-poles-in-cold-weather


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Bataleon85 said:


> Hoooooookkkk guess I just imagined all the people I've met who broke theirs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


You might or might not have sufficiently large sample to conclude that there is a problem with these bindings. But if there is a problem it is due to design (or possibly the use of poor resin in the composite - again, which could/should have been taken into account in the design), not because of the carbon fiber in the cold. 
If there is really a design problem with these bindings it would be the same when carpet boarding in 80 degree weather and when riding in the snow. Cold has nothing to do with it (because it has no effect on carbon fiber whatsoever).


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Tatanka Head said:


> I ride my hovercraft with Union SLs. My preference for a surfier feel.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Gotta try switchbacks without the high backs if you are into the surfer feel (some other bindings can also be ridden backless), got some on my Lib Tech Mayhem and its a dream in the deeps


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Had 2 pairs of Falcors last season that I rode pretty hard, no issues at all with either. I could see the carbon in the highback breaking due to impact with the chairlift or while riding, or while in storage/transport though.


----------



## Horhey Gonzalas (Sep 27, 2012)

nickpapagiorgio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was removing my Union Falcor bindings from my board the day after using them and I noticed that the carbon fiber 'Y' in the high backs detached at the bottom. Has that happened to anyone else? I can't for the life of me think how they happened. I didn't have any major stacks and it happened on both my left and right binding. It's like they detached going outwards, like something from the inside pushed it out.
> 
> With that said, anybody have any experience with Union's customer service? I filled out the warranty form on their site and I'm still waiting to hear back from them...


Could have been caused by many things, but actually riding probably didn't make them break. 

Hit up Union Warranty. They will take care of you.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

There was no direct impact to the binding. 

Nose of the board hit a tree ( damn hard ) and rear binding snapped.

The board was okay, no damage. The binding that broke from no direct impact was obviously not okay...


----------



## Horhey Gonzalas (Sep 27, 2012)

txb0115 said:


> There was no direct impact to the binding.
> 
> Nose of the board hit a tree ( damn hard ) and rear binding snapped.
> 
> ...


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Horhey Gonzalas said:


> Not sure what you're referencing here, as I see no comments from you other than this one on the thread.
> 
> I can't see the image you posted.
> 
> ...


I attached a copy of the pic, you should be able to click it now and view it...


----------



## Horhey Gonzalas (Sep 27, 2012)

txb0115 said:


> I attached a copy of the pic, you should be able to click it now and view it...


Hard to say why that would happen with no impact, but it's a legit warranty nonetheless. 

https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/warranty


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Something similar to a whiplash in a carcrash.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Horhey Gonzalas said:


> Hard to say why that would happen with no impact, but it's a legit warranty nonetheless.
> 
> https://www.unionbindingcompany.com/warranty


It's not really no impact though. He admitted he slammed hard into the tree. THe force just transferred through his leg into his binding.


----------



## Scott McGavin (Oct 11, 2018)

Carbon is a brittle material. It's also used in windsurfing masts (and everything else windsurfing), replacing the weight of the fibreglass. What you gain in weight loss you loose in durability as they don't take a knock all that well.


----------



## Nomad1 (Apr 15, 2021)

Just broke mine on saturday. Warm spring day. no big crash or anything. Just got to the bottom of the halfpipe and as i was hiking it , took my board off and noticed the crack. 
According to the Union website when you input year and part, it says that highbacks arent covered after a year. 

The rest of the binding is in good condition, so i am hoping to get a replacement for it.


----------



## Wngu (Nov 20, 2013)

Nomad1 said:


> Just broke mine on saturday. Warm spring day. no big crash or anything. Just got to the bottom of the halfpipe and as i was hiking it , took my board off and noticed the crack.
> According to the Union website when you input year and part, it says that highbacks arent covered after a year.
> 
> The rest of the binding is in good condition, so i am hoping to get a replacement for it.
> ...


I would send an email to their warranty department and tell them what happened. They usually respond within a day or two. I had a few thing break from my union bindings from the force, strata, and atlas. They usually send a replacement at no charge, and if they do charge it’s not too expensiv.


----------



## DamonC (Apr 16, 2021)

q


Wngu said:


> I would send an email to their warranty department and tell them what happened. They usually respond within a day or two. I had a few thing break from my union bindings from the force, strata, and atlas. They usually send a replacement at no charge, and if they do charge it’s not too expensiv.


Filled out their warranty form anyway. Asked at the same time if they had advice for getting a replacement highback.
One thing I hadn't considered, are Union highbacks interchangeable at all?

The Union site where it lists parts was sold out for everything. It directed me to he local distributor. They replied saying I should go to the shop where I bought them.

Trouble is, bought them when visiting the US. So that's not really possible in person, would also seem inefficient to buy a piece from another continent and have them ship it. Plus I think the shop doesn't exist anymore.

I also lost the heel strap (either walking from apartment to car or car to lift- not eady to find a white strap in snow). Got the same kind of attitude, that I couldn't buy parts locally I had to go to the same shop I bought it.
I've bought a bunch of stuff locally and travelled to another continent US/Canada or Japan...it's pretty crap to think I'd have to get a part shipped over from home rather than get help where you are.


----------



## DamonC (Apr 16, 2021)

.


----------



## Nomad1 (Apr 15, 2021)

I just realised i had duplicate profiles so my comment above some how came from the duplicate. I will sort that out but putting my comment here on the profile i will actually use

Filled out their warranty form anyway. Asked at the same time if they had advice for getting a replacement highback.
One thing I hadn't considered, are Union highbacks interchangeable at all?

The Union site where it lists parts was sold out for everything. It directed me to he local distributor. They replied saying I should go to the shop where I bought them.

Trouble is, bought them when visiting the US. So that's not really possible in person, would also seem inefficient to buy a piece from another continent and have them ship it. Plus I think the shop doesn't exist anymore.

I also lost the heel strap (either walking from apartment to car or car to lift- not eady to find a white strap in snow). Got the same kind of attitude, that I couldn't buy parts locally I had to go to the same shop I bought it.
I've bought a bunch of stuff locally and travelled to another continent US/Canada or Japan...it's pretty crap to think I'd have to get a part shipped over from home rather than get help where you are.


----------



## SkA (Jan 3, 2022)

I've bought the 2021 model last spring. I didn't notice this thread, and other claims on Evo.com, about the highback cracking issues until I already had them in my hand. I figured I'd just be careful what I do with them, and it should be fine. Sadly, I was grossly mistaken.

First my left foot's binding cracked first (bottom of the Y piece). This was my lead foot. Contacted the reseller, which sent me a new highback. By the time that happened, the season was over. Used them again (one time) in the start of this year's season, and after a couple of rides, while strapping in, I noticed the right foot's highback began to crack in the same place. So that's 2 for 2 in 4 days of use. 

I've taken extra care to fold down the right foot's highback before going on a chair lift, and I've had 0 crashes, so to be honest I don't really understand what they came in contact with but given the right foot's highback was more torn than fully cracked, it might as well been from flexing, for all I'm concerned.

Anyway, due to that unreliability (can't really imagine taking them to a resort for a week, given the track record), I'm in dispute with the reseller now, to return them and get a refund. I've ended up purchasing different bindings.

Take it as you will but personally, I don't really understand all the positive reviews from well know blogs/websites, and not one mention of the highback cracking issues.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Funny this has just come up, just read two posts this afternoon on FB where guys have broken the bases on jump landings.


----------



## SkA (Jan 3, 2022)

To be clear - I wasn't anywhere near a jump or a park with them. I was more or less just carving with them on groomers, and if I remember correctly I had 1 powder day as well, but that was at a resort, riding between/near official tracks.


----------



## Arby (12 mo ago)

Avoid the Falcor Union Bindings or anything with their carbon as it's a flawed system

Purchased January 2021 lasted about 12 rides. My last bindings lasted 18 years these didn't even last 18 rides. 

Union binding breaking Union snowboarding bindings break


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

I sold my highbacks and put on team force highbacks for piece of mind.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Wait don't these say STRONGER on the box? Guess not...

From the website this year "We've taken Travis' feedback and rebuilt the Falcor to be *stronger*, lighter and more responsive." you mean you saw how many were braking the Y so you overbuilt now? And I like how it took what, 4 years to address this? This was a problem on these day one. Literally warrantied I think 3 pairs before they even left the shop the year they came out. The Y cracked in customers hands as they flexed the highback.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Had carbon issues on the Diodes too, but these things took it to a new level.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

While I'm sure there wer some, I never warrantied any Diodes that weren't from some sort of impact. Definitely have with MANY Falcors


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Best carbon highbacks in the market are Ride's. Solid and don't feel like crap to ride. The shape and carbon composite are money.

I have Diodes but from their last yr which were more of a carbon composite. Awesome too. Powerhouse binding without being too much, especially with the Hinge and that springbed footbed plus a flat-ish stiff but not full carbon highback, they retain some playfulness and energy/rebound 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The later highbacks of diode were good, love the composite ones, have 3 of them, and an xbase. Cracked a few of the 12 or 13 ones just under the wider part, some black and orange ones.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Arby said:


> View attachment 161329
> 
> View attachment 161327
> 
> ...


Sorry you experienced that. I wonder if certain model years are more/less durable.

I have 2 pairs of 2018-19 Falcors. The 1st pair has 25-30 sessions and about 15 sessions on the 2nd pair.

I have not experienced any problems whatsoever with my highbacks. Maybe I am just lucky with my Falcors.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Best carbon highbacks in the market are Ride's. Solid and don't feel like crap to ride. The shape and carbon composite are money.


The key is the layering of carbon and urethane. It means an impact at a bag angle can actually be absorbed instead of just resonating and cracking the carbon. They also ride way smoother without loosing the carbon responsive feel.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> The key is the layering of carbon and urethane. It means an impact at a bag angle can actually be absorbed instead of just resonating and cracking the carbon. They also ride way smoother without loosing the carbon responsive feel.


Yep, it's the hybrid carbon/urethane that does it. The urethane takes away some of the rigidity and brittleness of carbon. That helps with the highback feel AND the structural strength. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rip154 said:


> The later highbacks of diode were good, love the composite ones, have 3 of them, and an xbase. Cracked a few of the 12 or 13 ones just under the wider part, some black and orange ones.


Oh yes the composite highback is great. I'm surprised they stopped making it... I almost bought X on a good sale price a couple weeks ago, but instead got another set of "the late" Genesis X at a killer price. I was really tempted because the carbon and the look of the X is just dope, but I can't get over how much I like the hinge + genesis highback feel with the responsive materials on the Gen X. 

It's kind of like that Ride carbon/urethane highback but taken 2 steps further in comfort; but on the Gen X it does sacrifice some response... I don't mind it. I think Diode are already stiffer than what I would choose if I only had 1 binding for life....

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Guilty154 (10 mo ago)

My 2020/2021 Falcors cracked the Y on one binding after just a few days of use. No crashes or other non normal riding. Union customer support were great and sent me a new pair of high backs relatively quick and for free. Unfortunately I don’t feel I can trust these bindings for hassle free riding so I got rid of them and bought something else. Too bad, they felt great otherwise.


----------



## Skooter04 (Oct 13, 2018)

I had this issue before on mine.


----------

